
San Francisco delays Mission housing over potentially historic laundromat - yasp
https://sf.curbed.com/2018/2/14/17012606/laundromat-2918-mission-delay-historic-ronen
======
seibelj
For every “historic” place where a president slept overnight, 99 more are
these. And people wonder why housing is so expensive in SF.

~~~
lxmorj
No one wonders

